# Minwax Polycrylic versus Minwax Polyurethane



## BLarge

What is the difference? Both water based, clear finishes….. Can use over paint, bare wood, stain…. The only thing I can think of is build, but that isn't indicated…

Does anybody know the difference, and what application fits which product?


----------



## Sawkerf

I believe that the polycrylic gives a more durable finish - almost as good as the water-based clear used on hardwood floors.

At the risk of annoying cr1, I've used Polycrylic for 2-3 years and love the stuff - it's a bit pricey. but it's easy to spray or brush, and easy to cleanup . I've even used it on hardwood floors in low traffic areas and it's held up great.


----------



## Viking

Agree with Sawkerf. I use the MW Polycrylic on almost everything. It holds up well and cleanup is a snap. I'm using it on all my new "shop furniture".

Good luck!


----------



## BLarge

I am thinking of using the polycrylic on a knife box with bamboo skewers that I plan to prime, spray paint and apply a crystal clear finish… I used the spray can Polyurethane on a side table I did in bright red paint, and it looks outstanding… for small projects, you can't beat the ease and compact of he spay finishes… And in the winter in Denver, when it us 65 degrees in the daytime I can spray a few cats and let dry before temps drop…

By durable, saw kerf, you mean stronger?


----------



## BLarge

Viking, about your router table:

Me = envious

Is that countertop laminate?


----------



## BLarge

Cr1- have you poor experiences? Finishes, more than any part of woodworking perplexes me… So many opinions, approaches and products… And yes, my dome spins thinking about it!!!


----------



## crank49

BLarge, "I can spray a few cats and let dry before temps drop" 
What happens to those poor cats if they don't dry before the temperature drops?
Shame.


----------



## Viking

Blarge;

I bought the "Woodpecker" top (24" x 32") a few years ago at Woodcraft when it was on a good sale. Think I got it for about 1/2 price. I just finished the Router Table and plan to do a "project" on it soon since I took a lot of pictures during construction. I am really pleased how it came out with the MW "Gunstock" stain over the red oak and 3 coats of the MW Polycrylic gloss finish.

Thanks


----------



## Viking

Another plus for the MW Polycrylic is that is seems to be more forgiving for application in low temperatures. I have been struggling to finish up some Christmas items that just needed finishing and weather was not cooperating. I used the MW Polycrylic in mid-high 50's F shop temperature and it came out great. I use the brush on but, have been meaning to try the spray on some small items.


----------



## SnowyRiver

I use polycrylic a lot too and like it. It works great on cabinets and doors etc. It isnt as durable as polyurathane though and it shouldnt be used where there is a lot of hard wear like floors.


----------



## Sawkerf

Sorry 'bout that cr1. - lol

Merry Xmas, Bro


----------



## live4ever

I really like the Minwax Polycrylic, but then tried General Finishes Polyacrylic. The GF brushes better, levels itself slightly better, and is about the same price. Only downside is you can't get it at the Borg.


----------



## Paden501

I've used the Minwax Polycrylic for my last two projects and it was a breeze to work with. I typically spray it on. Minimum 4 coats (sanded lightly between coats 2 and 3) waiting 2 hours between coats. For me, it has a rough feel to it and doesn't look terribly glossy for the first 2 coats, but after you sand and re-apply for coats 3 and 4, it really gets smooth and glossy.

I also like that it doesn't yellow the wood like oil based poly's, and it's a lot easier on the nose! I still recommend a well ventilated area (I drag my projects out in my driveway with the cars removed) and a respirator (cartridge type) but the stuff really has almost no smell.

It's also really easy to clean up. I just clean my spray gun with hot water and run some water through the gun with air behind it and voila!

I also tried the Minwax water based stain for the first time this last project. The color came out nice, but it took A LOT of coats (like 6 in some areas) to darken up.


----------

